# Digital Research



## the_rookie

Now, I have been in the speaker business for a little bit and i think i know a decent amount of brand names by now. However, my room-mate seems to have bought a brand of speaker im not aware of, Digital Research.

Now, i didnt make much of it last night. But today, I went online to check it out and I cant find the speaker online at all. Nowhere, except one or two sites claiming its a scamming speaker.

Me being an audiophile, I plugged them into my stereo to check it out. I did a review on them and overall I preferred my Polk Audio speakers for many reasons.

Im just wondering has anyone heard of this brand of speaker? If it is a scam, should I alert my room-mate? And how? Should I ask questions about the situation of how it happened, than cross reference the info he gave me to the scam artist's quotes?

Heres a couple pics of it.




























For the review;
It looked alright at sight. It stands tall at a 42" height, weighing in around 20-30lbs though. It has all plastic panels, and the back port actually came loose during operation which alerted me to check it out more online. Its rated at 4-8ohms impedance which seemed a little odd for labeling. It has a high power handling it says of 10-400watts. But the lower number is odd as well. Overall, it had strong mids, weak low end, and mild highs. It had crisp mids, but thinking about it, its better than my Polks, cuz my Polks are only 2 ways, these are 3 ways. And most 3-ways have better mids anyway, even my sony's. But overall, it was lacking depth, a wide sound field, bass, highs, and realism. It was alright, but nothing to jump over. I wouldnt buy them.


----------



## nova

Yup, heard of 'em. They are one of the many so called "white van" speakers.


----------



## Mike P.

Yes, it's a 'White Van Scam'. How much did he pay for them?


----------

